# upgrade to 222k



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

good evening, I am having so much trouble with my 211. When I try changing channels it takes at least 20 to 30 seconds to respond to my next channel change. I have tried rebooting, and nothing seems to work. I would like to get the 222k as a replacement, but was wondering if dish would charge me for the change? I have been a "good customer in standing" for at least 8 years(if that matters any?) I don't need an installer to come to my house either,as I am fully capable of doing the change-over myself. Thanks in advance for any help or input in this matter.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What you pay for a lease upgrade depends on 2 things:

- Do you have the Service Plan? If so, a tech visit costs $15. If not, a tech visit costs $95.

- Your "star" rating with Dish. Higher-rated customers pay little or nothing for lease upgrades, lower rated customers pay more. Your rating is based on many factors, but by far the one that affects your rating the most is your history of making payments on or before the Due Date on your bill.

NOTE: you can only do a lease upgrade once per 12-month period, and you have to accept a 2 year commitment.

Also, because you are changing from a single output to a dual-output receiver, Dish will *require* a tech visit for all leased receiver upgrades. If you want to do the install yourself, you'd need to purchase a receiver outright, which naturally will cost more, but won't come with a programming commitment. Monthly cost is the same either way.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

o.k. so I just received my 222k today, and hooked it up and activated it. now i want to utilize the t.v.2 mode, but can't figure out the proper diagram to hook up all the coax and splitters. I don't think they gave me enough splitters(or diplexers)to complete the job. They just included a 3 way(2sat input, and a uhf/vhf output) I ran a single coax to the tv2, and hooked up the little antenna, but nothing. And the manual doesn't really explain or have any real diagrams to go by. Help!! anybody have any stickys or diagrams I can utilize to get my t.v. 2 working? any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

surfdude85 said:


> o.k. so I just received my 222k today, and hooked it up and activated it. now i want to utilize the t.v.2 mode, but can't figure out the proper diagram to hook up all the coax and splitters. I don't think they gave me enough splitters(or diplexers)to complete the job. They just included a 3 way(2sat input, and a uhf/vhf output) I ran a single coax to the tv2, and hooked up the little antenna, but nothing. And the manual doesn't really explain or have any real diagrams to go by. Help!! anybody have any stickys or diagrams I can utilize to get my t.v. 2 working? any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance for any assistance.


No diagrams - but I'll give you steps to follow

#1 - The cable that comes from the wall - for now, have a DishPro Plus Seperator (the single side). Both of the 2 outputs goto the Receiver's SAT1 and SAT2 input cables (one each). - It sounds like they may have included a triplexer, the 2 sats goto SAT 1 and SAT2, the other to the TV2 output. Somewhere, you'll need a DIPLEXER - the single on that goes to the triplexer, the SAT goes out to your dish, and the AIR goes to TV2.

#2 - On the TV2 RF coax output - run that to your TV2 location.

#3 - The little RF antenna goes on the remote input. You can use a splitter with the cable going to TV2 location and put one on the TV2 RF and one on the remote antenna input. This also means you need another splitter at the other end set the same way - one side will have the the remote antenna, and the other goes to your TV antenna input.

#4 - I'm assuming you managed to get the remote for TV1 working. You also need to get the remote for TV2 working - get to the System Info screen, then follow your manual's instructions to set a different address for TV2 remote.

#5 - You also need to check that TV2 is set to the same channel that's on the SysInfo screen. Whether you are using cable or Air , it really doesn't matter, but your TV has to be on the same "Air or cable" and the same channel number.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Any results to report ?


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

not yet Scooper. Just got home from work. I will let you know, trust me. it seems pretty easy(maybe).


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks scoop, everything worked as planned. thanks for the step by step!!!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Battlezone's diagram is great for as far as it goes, but the rest of the setup instructions fill in the gaps to finish it off.


----------

